# 'The Thing' est tué par MacOS 9



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2000)

Tous les utilisateurs de MacOS 8.6 version française peuvent être contents. En mettant à jour leur système en MacOS 9, ils pourront se débarasser avant l'installation des fichiers indestructibles connus sous le nom de 'The Thing' ou 'The file from Hell'. En démarrant sur le CD d'installation ces fichiers sont 'reconnus' et peuvent enfin disparaître définitivement. Plus besoin de reformater à bas niveau le disque dur. 
Merci à Apple France de nous obliger à payer presque 800 FF pour corriger un bug qui vient de vos localisations fantaisistes.


----------

